# Human urine for fertilizer



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I was reading the thread "can We survive without chemical fertilizer" and read the sites that were posted. I then did some web searching and done a lot of reading. 
It didn't take me long to figure out I am pouring money down the drain so I have been saving my urine.
I have 200 feet of soaker hoses I have been moving around the garden. They are well below the faucet I have the hose that feeds them connected to, so I saved my urine until I had a gallon to check this out. 
It has been raining on and off, so the water hasn't changed anything, and I have left the soaker hoses right where they were. 
I poured a gallon of urine into a funnel, into the hosepipe and then hooked it back up and turned it on. 
The corn and beans that got it is twice the size of the others in just a few days. 
I would have put the hoses on my tomato plants this evening but it got dark too fast. 
From what I have read, we could buy soaker hoses for what the chemical ferilizers cost, if we are willing to pee in a jug. :shrug: 
I know the ladies will have a little more trouble then the men will, but if you just stop and think about it, it sure beats haveing to move the sprinkler every day, and you get away from the chemicals also. 
They advise mixing it 10 to 20 parts urine to 1 part warter, so one trip to the bathroom is good for a gallon of good fertilizer. 
I told a friend on this site I was going to try it, and it took less than a week and I am convinced it is the right thing to do. 
What makes me mad is I get up and go to the bathroom and when I get there it dawns on me, where's the jug dummy.  
I think everyone should give this a shot. Cheaspest fertilizer I have ever found, and another thing. The urine smell will keep varmits away also. :shrug:


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

One of the threads I was reading is www.geocities.com/impatients63/freeureabasedfertilizer.htm


----------



## Paranoid (Oct 30, 2004)

I experimented with this and liked the results.

Essentially you use a 1:10 mix of fresh or composted urine to water.

As long as you are healthy and your urine is sterile (most of us right?) you have nothing to worry about. Just dont pee directly on the plant, it'll burn from the nitrogen content.

Another nice thing about it is it includes many of the micronutrients that plants need.

I do pee directly at the base of my Loquat tree though, and it does wonderful. It started out as me in the morning taking my dog out first thing so she could go to the bathroom, and me trying to hold it. Well one day I thought about it, and gave it a try, and the loquat has been doing great since last year when I started. I'm guessing I am not killing the tree because.. well.. it's a tree, not a little plant.

If you have an unhealthy diet full of salt, keep in mind you'll be passing this on to your plants and you could start to kill them due to salt buildup in the soil.. one more reason to cut your salt intake right?


I even read of someone doing a 1:20 mix of urine for hydroponic growing.. essentially the plants were growing on only pee as a mix. I have never grown hydroponically though, but when I started to explore the idea I noticed how expensive everything was, free hydro supplies would come in handy.


Some people say it's gross, and that's fine, everyone has an opinion.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Urine is best used diluted, and of course disease and drug-free. It does wonders around your citrus trees.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I ask all men to void outside if there. Will direct DH to loquat on his path to garage. I collected mine when I was desperately building up compost. Too lazy now.

Our lawn looks much nicer where the neighbor dogs' (small dogs) voided or pooed. Sadly now my new (bigger) dog is killing off grass with her larger deposits of both and the reduced rain this month. When I think of it I blast her deposits into smaller bits/ water over her pee spots to dilute. If only I could teach her to pee while walking.....

One small yard where I had to police up all dog dirt and where I was working to get rid of sand burrs with encouraging grass growth I would make a nasty dog dirt soup and water lawn with it in a fertilizer siphon bottle. Going to do that again now once I identify the sacrificial bucket in which to make the 'compost' tea.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

That's a great way to start a disease cycle.

They use human waste as fertilizer in Mexico and I can't tell you what kinds of horrible problems result from it--toxigenic e coli, a wide variety of parasite transmissions, come viruses...

It is illegal in this country if you plan to sell or give away any of your produce.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

E coli is not found in urine. Urine is sterile unless you have an infection.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

**WARNING** Do not use urine from someone on birth control. Estrogen never breaks down. 



suburbanite said:


> That's a great way to start a disease cycle.
> 
> They use human waste as fertilizer in Mexico and I can't tell you what kinds of horrible problems result from it--toxigenic e coli, a wide variety of parasite transmissions, come viruses...
> 
> It is illegal in this country if you plan to sell or give away any of your produce.


If the fecal matter was composted properly, there would not be a problem. The urine has nothing to do with e coli. Urine is sterile...so sterile you can drink it. 

Please point me in a direction where it says it is illegal to sell produce grown in composted manure or fertilized with nitrogen?


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

northstarpermie said:


> **WARNING** Do not use urine from someone on birth control. Estrogen never breaks down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cute northstar. I am a 53 year old male, that has 5 kids, don't want no more, well actually I do, but not in this world, but I don't think I need to take birth control, lol. It's not a factor in my lifestyle, lol.
Everything I have read says you are right. Urine is sterile enough to wash out bad cuts with and no chance of infection setting in. 
When I first started laying brick and block many moons ago there was an old mason that told me to pee on my hands because they were getting raw and I thought he was either a nut or was messing with me. After a few days I went ahead and tried it (against my better judgement at that time  ) but they healed up within a couple of days. :shrug: 
I think the e-coli comes from human poop. 
I poured another gallon into the hose this evening and did the same thing in a few rows down south of the first ones because where I started at are jumping big time. 
All this time I have been buying Miricle Grow and was flushing it down the toilet at the same time. 
My problem is so far I have about 120 mater plants, 40 or 50 pepper plants, about that number of cucumber plants, and the some squash, okra, marigol;ds, sunflowers, and I forget what else now, but I don't care how much beer I drink, I can't keep up with them and can't talk the wife and DD into peeing into a jug, lol. :shrug: 

If anyone knows anything about this that I haven't already read so far, how often do you use it. 
I have 200 feet of soaker hose I move around and am pouring a gal. in the feeder hose at a time and then hooking it back up and turning it on and letting it do it's thing. The plants are jumping faster than I have ever had them grow. But I don't want to over do it and kill them. 
I am thinking a gallon getting to a 200 foot soaker hose and then getting watered down good should be good for maybe a week. Kinda like Miricle Grow, but it seems to be better. Now I know Old Milwaukee is good for something, LOL. :hobbyhors 
I took some pictures of the garden about a week ago and some today. As soon as the camera gets full I will, if the Good Lord is willing, post them. I am going to try to remember to take them every Sunday so there will be a week between them.....
From what I have seen, anyone that isn't peeing in a jug is lossing out big time. :shrug:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

crafty2002 said:


> From what I have seen, anyone that isn't peeing in a jug is lossing out big time. :shrug:


LOL! I think this is the best line I've ever read here!!! :sing: 

:baby04: RedTartan


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

northstarpermie said:


> **WARNING** Do not use urine from someone on birth control. Estrogen never breaks down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is illegal to sell produce grown in human waste, treated or untreated, composted or uncomposted.

If you are not sick your urine is sterile. If you are sick, all bets are off.

The e coli probably came from poop rather than urine though.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i see an aweful lot of human sludge being used to fertilize crops in my area.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

suburbanite said:


> It is illegal to sell produce grown in human waste, treated or untreated, composted or uncomposted.
> 
> If you are not sick your urine is sterile. If you are sick, all bets are off.
> 
> The e coli probably came from poop rather than urine though.


They have large tanker trucks that spray a treated sludge over crops around here too MELOC. 
And I am pretty sure they are not eating all the corn and water melons they grow on 100 acres of land either, unless it is one heck of a big family. :shrug:

Might I sugest you google "Human urine for ferilizer" and see what you find??? Extremly interesting....... It will make your head spin :baby04: if you have been paying the ever increaseing price for chimical fertilizer and fushing your money down the drain. :hobbyhors


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

suburbanite said:


> It is illegal to sell produce grown in human waste, treated or untreated, composted or uncomposted.
> 
> If you are not sick your urine is sterile. If you are sick, all bets are off.
> 
> The e coli probably came from poop rather than urine though.


How does Milorganite play into growing food? I haven't paid attention to Milorganite because I haven't had any interest in using it. Do you have a link to the laws? I'm very curious about this.

E-coli is definitely not in urine, no probably about it. The e-coli on the spinach that was in the news recently came from nearby cattle.


----------



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

Try these links/  

http://www.jenkinspublishing.com/humanure.html

http://www.acresusa.com/books/closeup.asp?action=search&prodid=1305&catid=&pcid=2


----------



## Mr.Dad (Feb 17, 2007)

crafty2002 said:


> My problem is so far I have about 120 mater plants, 40 or 50 pepper plants, about that number of cucumber plants, and the some squash, okra, marigol;ds, sunflowers, and I forget what else now, but* I don't care how much beer I drink, I can't keep up with them * and can't talk the wife and DD into peeing into a jug, lol. :shrug:


 :rotfl:


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

The spray sludge is based on cow manure.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay, *treated* human waste *is* allowed, I was wrong. At least at the Federal level. States may have other laws.

But, here's a starting point published by the FDA for looking at the laws around using human waste on food crops:

http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/prodguid.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

crafty2002 said:


> I was reading the thread "can We survive without chemical fertilizer" and read the sites that were posted. I then did some web searching and done a lot of reading.
> It didn't take me long to figure out I am pouring money down the drain so I have been saving my urine.
> I have 200 feet of soaker hoses I have been moving around the garden. They are well below the faucet I have the hose that feeds them connected to, so I saved my urine until I had a gallon to check this out.
> It has been raining on and off, so the water hasn't changed anything, and I have left the soaker hoses right where they were.
> ...


i was at the garden store and they had a brass unit with a pick up hose to draw up liquid fertilizer and add to the water at a given rate you could use that with the hose and just ---- in a pail


if you have rabbit urine


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

If I remember correctly Milorganite should not be used for food crops as it has a lot of heavy metal contamination. I wouldn't use it for a veg. garden, just lawns.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Rita said:


> If I remember correctly Milorganite should not be used for food crops as it has a lot of heavy metal contamination. I wouldn't use it for a veg. garden, just lawns.


Milorganite may indeed be used for food crops. You're probably at least 20 years out of date with the heavy metal claim. www.milorganite.com/ 

Milorganite is just one of many municipal fertilizers and, from what information is available, every single one of them has been determined as safe for both home and commercial use on vegetable crops.

Martin


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

suburbanite said:


> But, here's a starting point published by the FDA for looking at the laws around using human waste on food crops:
> 
> http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/prodguid.html


Thank you! I'm in just to look for seaweed info before I start dumping weed into a drum. When I come in for lunch in a little while I'll read this.



Paquebot said:


> Milorganite may indeed be used for food crops. You're probably at least 20 years out of date with the heavy metal claim. www.milorganite.com/
> 
> Milorganite is just one of many municipal fertilizers and, from what information is available, every single one of them has been determined as safe for both home and commercial use on vegetable crops.
> 
> Martin


Thanks, Martin. I'll read this later on too. The thought of this doesn't seem quite as gross to me now as it did five or ten years ago.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Paquebot said:


> Milorganite may indeed be used for food crops. You're probably at least 20 years out of date with the heavy metal claim. www.milorganite.com/
> 
> Milorganite is just one of many municipal fertilizers and, from what information is available, every single one of them has been determined as safe for both home and commercial use on vegetable crops.
> 
> Martin


 The specific section of that site of interest is here:

http://www.milorganite.com/home/faqs.cfm#5

.....Alan.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Jenn said:


> I collected mine when I was desperately building up compost.


I was confused by the comment until I did some research. Seems that urine is supposedly one of the better compost activators...and it's free!


----------



## naughty gnome (Jun 19, 2005)

This will also help us from having to buy those invironmentally unsafe toilet cleaners.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

northstarpermie said:


> **WARNING** Do not use urine from someone on birth control. Estrogen never breaks down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunaly there are so many on birth control that estrigen is now in the wated supply and suage treatment plants have no way of getting it out 

my wife was just at a confrence on pregnacy, birth and complcations.
somthing like 15 years ago 1 in 7 had problems conceiving it has now changed to 1 in 5 they are linking this to in part estrogen waste in out water and estrogen mimikers that leech from plastic as well as some other sources.

i believe the concidered it a problem when it was 2 or more years of trying unsuccsesfully

so it is best to discurage all th ladies you know from using these hormones.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I am going to the dollar store right now and getting a dish pan to pee in. I hate to have to run to the house to go when down at the barn, now I have an excuse to pee in the barn, and I will tell dh to pee on the compost pile!


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not sure if will kill the plants, kill me, or what, but looking at the plants I have used it on, I will keep peeing in the jug, and useing the funnel to fill the hose every time I move the soaker hose until something starts looking like I am killing it. :shrug: 

I mean good Lord. I pee a gallon a day and from what I have read it is better than Miricle Grow. :shrug: 
I do take pain meds, so maybe I will get some of them back, lol. I can't hardly believe that two pills a day, going through my body, and ending up in actually better than a gallon of urine a day, and then deluted by God knows how many gallons of water is going to hurt anyone because they eat a tomato.  

ALAN, THE SITE YOU POST TICKLED ME. Down a ways it says do I need to water it down, and the answer was no, it will stay there until it rains.  
Did the jerk that wrote that line think it was going to grow legs and walk off if it wasn't watered, LOL. I couldn't help myself on this one.

Brian, that is a heck of a site. I'll have my garden in before I can read all of it. And I haven't even looked at the second one yet.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I've been filling buckets with my shower water every night and putting them out on the sweet potatoes and the pineapples in the morning. I void a LOT! One night I was still half asleep and couldn't find the toidy so I peed in the shower water bucket.
Sweet potatoes seemed to take off after that. Lots of growth and leaves and the leaves aren'y yellow anymore.
I'm gonna keep it up awhile


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If ya want Mama to cooperate mount a seat on a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

tinknal said:


> If ya want Mama to cooperate mount a seat on a 5 gallon bucket.


You may have something there. I am thinking about putting a second toilet in the wash room just for urine and haveing it dump into a drum.  Hey, the jugs helps me out as it is, with two women in the house, lol.


----------



## karsan (Feb 10, 2005)

it is really easy for me (female) to pee in a small (pint to quart) container (oblong shape preferable), just holding it between the legs, standing up. Pour it to where you want it, rinse the container - then it will not smell next time.

A side note - apparently some of the very antique porcelaine things that people buy for serving gravy where used by fine ladies a few centuries back to pee in. 

karsan


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

karsan said:


> A side note - apparently some of the very antique porcelaine things that people buy for serving gravy where used by fine ladies a few centuries back to pee in.
> 
> karsan


I'm gonna mention this at Thanksgiving...............just as my sister is pouring gravy on her buns..........


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

LOL! Thank goodness most of the pots to poop in have ended up as planters not tableware!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I want to try an experiment. Near where I park my car I just put in 21 raspberrys and 3 blueberries. I'm gonna do a little job there every morning when I get home from work on select specimens. Any guess on how often I should hit the test subjects?


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> so it is best to discurage all th ladies you know from using these hormones.


Actually if I were able to discourage or successfully encourage the ladies to do anything at all.....let's just say that my first priority wouldn't be what medicine she takes. (insert appropriate smiley here)


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

suburbanite said:


> It is illegal to sell produce grown in human waste, treated or untreated, composted or uncomposted.....


I hate to break this to you, but more than 50% of the treated sewage sludge in the USA is used as fertilizer. I dare say that you've drank orange juice and eaten corn flakes fertilized with treat human waste. That's the facts, trust me I know this topic oh too well.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> I hate to break this to you, but more than 50% of the treated sewage sludge in the USA is used as fertilizer. I dare say that you've drank orange juice and eaten corn flakes fertilized with treat human waste. That's the facts, trust me I know this topic oh too well.



I have read many of your post, and so far I have never ever seen one I thought was wrong. I dare say that you are correct on this one also. 
I know the corn, beans, tomatoes, and cukes that so far has been treated with this love poition,  are jumping like crazy.
My problem is drinking enough beer to keep the hose full without getting too drunk to manage the garden, lol. 
Night night all and God Bless.
Dennis


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am trying to get little sis to stop by on her wat to or from work to get some pictures of the garden and a few more things I can post here on HT's.
I have satisfied myself that human urine is better than Miricle Grow for kicking the garden plants in the butt. 
I have 2 rows of corn, beans, 2 rows of tomatoes, and several cuke and squash plants that didn't get any fertilizer before or after planting other than the urine I have poured into the funnel for the hose pipe. Some of the rest of the garden hasn't had anything but the spray Miricle Grow and the rest had 10-10-10 plus Miricle Grow.
The plants on just the human urine are growing way better than any of the rest of them. 
I waited until they were on up to make up my mine about it because the ones with the urine only was the first planted, but it wasn't much time between the dates. But the ones that I have used the urine on are out doing the others by atleast a 2 to 1 margin. There isn't a comparisome really. I am getting pickling cukes from the UR plants and had a few of those plants out before I started this down in the bottom. The deer ate all but 7 of 44 plants in the bottom garden, but they don't look anything near as good as the UR plants that was planted later and they had the 10-10-10 and 2 dozes of Miricle Grow already. 
Today everything gets I good sprinkling of UR.
I'll post some picture as soon as I can sweet talk little sis, lol. 

Dennis


----------



## Daddymem (Oct 5, 2006)

A book and website that covers this topic.
http://www.liquidgoldbook.com/


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

we have our barn yards and our other animal enterprise set up to harvest the urine. the barn yard collects urine and water that falls on the bedding packs in a 300,000 gallon tank that is then spread on fields and gardens as needed (when we milked sheep, it was too hold the rinse water as well) . the other has a concrete apron that is washed off daily (twice and thrice if necessary) this runs to a pasture field that is kept mowed by the sheep. i fertilize many plants round the homestead too! have never heard of any waste water treatment ops, septic pumpers or nutrient spreader techs (thats what sludge haulers are called here in ont., as well as needing a license) that have suffered ill affects from estrogen in waste water, inevitable that they come in contact both with untreated brown trout and digested sludges.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

How do you keep it (the collection jug or the 5 gal bucket with a toilet seat) from smelling?

We are on a shallow well and with the drought I suggested we only flush when we poo and just let the pee sit in the bowl but DH said he couldn't stand the smell. I didn't smell anything but then I sit, while he plays "Victory at Sea" and he stirs things up more.

I think a jug or bucket would be lots worse than a toilet bowl of water as far as smell goes.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> How do you keep it (the collection jug or the 5 gal bucket with a toilet seat) from smelling?
> 
> We are on a shallow well and with the drought I suggested we only flush when we poo and just let the pee sit in the bowl but DH said he couldn't stand the smell. I didn't smell anything but then I sit, while he plays "Victory at Sea" and he stirs things up more.
> 
> I think a jug or bucket would be lots worse than a toilet bowl of water as far as smell goes.



Thanks for the link Daddymem. I have been looking for different sites to read and this one looks very interesting. I may just read what I can online sense I stay short on money. Thanks again.


Thanks for the insite, """ford major""" but were the numbers correct on the size tank. 300,000 gallions is huge. You must be running an operation a lot larger than I thought you were. 
I know from the answers you have given on HT's that you have a large operation going on, and I appluad you for this, but jesus, I never thought of a 300,000 gal tank even for heating and ac for the house, and I am stuck trying to get another 55 gal drum, lol......... But thanks for the input. 


turtlehead,,,,I have been using gallon milk jugs with snap on lids. Trust me, you put the lids back on asap. 
As far as the five gaolon bucket, It hasn't appeared as of yet, but I will run a hose from it to a 55 gal. drum outside the house, that is sealed except for a small vent hole as soon as it does appear. I had three drums but they all turned into composters. 
So far the urine has made the plants grow a heck of a lot better and when laid down after a rain around the garden, keeps the deer and wabbits away. 
I have about 10 gallon jugs lined up as they get full, and useing the oldest first, which I have no idea if it matters or not, but sense useing it try to keep the wild animals at bay, I am running short for the garden. :shrug: .
You can store it air tight if you just use the noggen the Good Lord gave you. 
I have paid aleast a hundred bucks on feitilizer this year. It woun't happen next year. 
I realize now that I have acually been peeing money down the drain. 
It's hard to believe people will go and buy rabbit poop and are scared to use human urine.  
I am going to start treating everythind as the pee comes in with it. 
What has been getting it is jumping like crazy and what hasn't looks like last years garden. What more proof do I need.

God Bless
Dennis


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Urine is ok for a while, but you should be aware if you have any medical condition.
If you are diabetic, your urine is full of sugar, y you urinate around some plants and you put some sugar on the ground... well you got it! ants are comming your way. and I dont want ants in my tomatoes, well depends of what kind of ants you have in the garden.
other conditions my bother your plants. if you have proteinuria, you put proteins in your garden this may change the PH of the soil and acturally affecting the plant yield.
I you have hepatitis C or B, you may put some of the viruses in the ground. I know for a fact this happens with the feces but I never found a good data with the urine. I know in China where the human waste is use as fertilizer. Well we have a lot of patients comming from that Country and they have hepatitis C and some of them are small kids. 
So be very careful when you are using urine or any other human waste in your garden and in the ground, remember we have a water table down there and you dont want to send weird things to other people.
I know for a fact human urine is great to keep bears and coyotes aways from your property...


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

yep i am sure on the size of the tank, may even hold a bit more as it can flow back in the yards a bit! it measures 60x60 feet and is 16 feet deep, designed by an environmental engineer friend 10 years ago so we would not be discharging any liquid off the farm. at 6000 gallons per acre there is enough nutrients too grow 50 acres of 1st cut of hay,(this year has been wet so it will be spread after first cut) we then spread the solids for the summer and fall pastures . there are much larger holding ponds in our area, one farm has 3 3 million gallon tanks! have been "harvesting" urine as a critter deterrent plus enhancing the compost since about '77 (moved too the farm in '70), just goes too show how things can grow! just was thinking that if you could harvest your critters liquids this would increase your volume!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I know some one who has a regular flush toilet in the bathroom, its only for urine, and you dont flush each time, the line from the toile runs outside on the ground and they have very green lush grass. Now number 2 goes in the sawdust toilet. so you could run a line from the toilet to the gardens for the urine mixed with water,


----------



## 1_gunner (Jul 3, 2006)

A teaspoon of ammonia in one gallon of water will server the same perpose as the urine mixed with water.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

1 gunner is correct. This is why I use ammonia water to clean and wash floors with. I use the water after for the garden.


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> 1 gunner is correct. This is why I use ammonia water to clean and wash floors with. I use the water after for the garden.


Maybe you should switch to urine...it's cheaper. LOL


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey! I must have the most fertile urine on the forum! Dh and I take at least 10 herbs and vitamins daily and are pretty healthy most of the time. My plants might win at the fair!
HA!

Enjoyed this thread,
robin


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I have found that urine works best on my peas.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

tinknal said:


> I want to try an experiment. Near where I park my car I just put in 21 raspberrys and 3 blueberries. I'm gonna do a little job there every morning when I get home from work on select specimens. Any guess on how often I should hit the test subjects?


LOL This thread is really good, I have been meaning to start my family peeing in 5 gallon containers My main corn crop will be planted when I harvest the taters in two weeks and i figure I will use the urine on the corn, I guess being a heavy feeder it could take 50% water/urine do ya think? I have done some other experiments along these lines but I will not incriminate myself here as I dont know how many of my customers may read this. Just to make a note be sure not to grow root crops in feces, Personally if I used it I would just put it on fruit thats born up high like tomatoes or egg plant and fruit trees.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, now, maybe we'll have to switch from using the sawdust toidy for the summer? Or perhaps make separate "liquid" and "solid" thrones? 

DH and his buddies are kind enough to water the compost heap, and they also occasionally fill a gallon jug in the garage. I'll make sure he doesn't just dump it on the heap, but we'll put it into a large bucket to dilute and get it on my peppers. They're doing pretty poorly so far. 

Pony!


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Pony said:


> Okay, now, maybe we'll have to switch from using the sawdust toidy for the summer? Or perhaps make separate "liquid" and "solid" thrones?
> 
> DH and his buddies are kind enough to water the compost heap, and they also occasionally fill a gallon jug in the garage. I'll make sure he doesn't just dump it on the heap, but we'll put it into a large bucket to dilute and get it on my peppers. They're doing pretty poorly so far.
> 
> Pony!


Pony, if you Goggle " Urine for fertilizer " there is a couple of sites that break down the average make up of urine. It seems to be really good fpr plants that love nitrogen, but I forget the other parts of it. It doesn't seem to be helpng my pepper plants. It looks like if anything, it may be hurting them a little. 
It is doing good on the corn, tomatoes, cukes, (after they get up a bit. The cukes didn't seem to like it to start with but after they got more leaves on them they took off) same thing with squash, and so far that is all I can tell anything about. They were the only plants I started experimenting on. 
The peppers are doing ok I gues, but as of now, with out some more experience with it, peppers isn't a plant I would suggest useing it on. So far any way. 
Oh, I forgot the beans. They didn't seem to like it to start with either, and then they took off like crazy. They keep getting way on up there and then something eats them way on back down there. I think I may have started a little too soon with the urine for some plants, but as I have said, I am experimenting to see what works in the soil I have and trying to keep track of it. 

You know, I used to think that a farmer was lazy. Boy does the colors change when you are on the other side of the fence, LOL. 

God Bless 
Dennis


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ford major said:


> ....nutrient spreader techs (thats what sludge haulers are called here in ont., as well as needing a license) ....


FM, I have been an instructor for the State of Minnesota's course for this same type of license for 25 years. In fact, I've met a couple guys from a biosolids company located in Ontario named TerraTec.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

greenboy said:


> Urine is ok for a while, but you should be aware if you have any medical condition.
> If you are diabetic, your urine is full of sugar, y you urinate around some plants and you put some sugar on the ground... well you got it! ants are comming your way. and I dont want ants in my tomatoes, well depends of what kind of ants you have in the garden.
> other conditions my bother your plants. if you have proteinuria, you put proteins in your garden this may change the PH of the soil and acturally affecting the plant yield.
> I you have hepatitis C or B, you may put some of the viruses in the ground. I know for a fact this happens with the feces but I never found a good data with the urine. I know in China where the human waste is use as fertilizer. Well we have a lot of patients comming from that Country and they have hepatitis C and some of them are small kids.
> ...


Can I say, "Oh brother!" 

The minute amounts of sugar in some urines is not going to attract ants. Many plants produce sugar in much higher concentrations than is ever in urine.

Urine, like ammonia, or any nitrogen fertilizer...including organic forms of nitrogen...can influence soil pH.

Urine is generally sterile. If you fear pathogenic contaminates in urine, just store the urine for a few days. The ammonia will kill off all forms of microbial contamination.



> remember we have a water table down there and you dont want to send weird things to other people.


What do you suppose happens to your urine when you use your septic system or outhouse?!?!?!

The use of urine as a nitrogen fertilizer is excellent advice. It is one component of sustainable agriculture.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Does any one know of a site that tells the compounds in diferent ferlilizers needed by different plants. About all I really know is that corn needs a lot of nitrogen. 
It seems that the beens also like a lot of it or whatever else is in urine. I need to go back and see the makeup of urine again but the beens in the corn that I started early using urine is doing very well also. Actually everything in this section is jumping, includeing the dang weeds. 
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

> Does any one know of a site that tells the compounds in diferent ferlilizers needed by different plants.


Crafty, at last count, there are 15 or 16 plant-essential elements. All plants need all of these elements. Most agronomists consider nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium to be the elements needed the most by plants...these are termed "macro-nutrients." The nutrient that urine provides is primarily nitrogen.


----------



## dare2b (Sep 28, 2004)

Great thread!

In China, I believe the fecal matter is processed by worms before it is spread. Someone correct me if that's wrong. Properly composted fecal matter kills most if not all pathogens, according to the book _Humanure._ Urine is sterile, period. I dump it undiluted into my various compost piles. They cook a lot quicker with it in there.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I also read that urine will kill fire ants. I immediately told DH to go outside from now on and pee on the ant hills in the garden. I told the church ladies not to look at our garden on their way to church ! LOL


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

crafty2002 said:


> I am trying to get little sis to stop by on her wat to or from work
> Dennis


 ya know, sometimes my brain gets ahead of my eyes and I think I know what is coming in a thread. I thought you were going to say that you wanted your little sis to come by and donate her urine to and from work ROFLOL!

This has been a great read!


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

If it is women, and they pee in bucket and then use toilet paper, is it OK to put the toilet paper in the compost too???


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Further support for my desire to install a urinal in my house... and in my garden!


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nel frattempo said:


> If it is women, and they pee in bucket and then use toilet paper, is it OK to put the toilet paper in the compost too???


I don't see why now frattempo. I am adding newspapper to my composters as suggested by some readers here and also some books and sites I have read. 

That was too funny homemom. I can't get her to stop for the pictures. I know dang well she won't stop to donate to the cause, lol. 

GrannyG, you'll be the talk of the town now, lol. 

Dennis


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My sweet DH handed me a gallon jug labeled "My Secret Nitro Booster -- 10:1." 

That's proof that he does listen to me when I talk, because I told him about this thread and the ratios mentioned. 

We'll see how it works. I'm pumping him full of iced tea so we can get more. 

Pony!


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL. I like that Pony. My secret NITRO Booster. I would like to see some more people try it because I have became a firm beliver in it.

Something else I hadn't thought about until my wife asked me why the ground hogs and deer weren't eating the rows at the top of the garden today. 
I have 6 rows mixed with corn, beans, tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, and peppers and the ground hogs and deer haven't touched any of them. The nect 4 rows were the first 4 full rows of beens I planted and they were looking good, but the hogs ate all 4 rows in a 24 hour period. Actually about 4 or 5 hours I think. 

The rows they are leaveing alone are the ones I started putting the urin on from the start this spring. If my whole garden looked like they do, I would have been at the farmers market today with a truck load. 

I am pouring urine along the bottom edge of the garden where the deer started coming in this spring and it is keeping them at bay, except when it rains. I guess the rain is washing the scent away but I am reapplying as soon as it dries up a little and they start staying away again. :shrug: 

Dennis


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I fianally found the site I saw a while back that had the percentages of chemicals in urine. 

Nitrogen 15-19%
Potassium 3- 5%
Phosphorus 2 -5%

So an average, stated as chemical fertilizers do, it would be a 17-4-4 fertilizer. 

It also contains 11-17% Carbon and 4-6% Calcium. 
It seems that I have been reading on here that blossum end rot in tomatoes, is caused by a defencency of calcium. I don't know for sure but it looks to me like the 4-6% Calcium should solve this problem. 

If someone that has complained of BER would water a couple of the tomato plants a gallon of mixed urine, @ about a 10 to 1 ratio a couple times in a week, you could see if it helps, and also could let everyone know if it helped them and I may be wrong, but I suspect it would help them. 
I would think if a handful of powered milk for a whole season keeps it from happeneing as several people have said on here, that the 4-6% calcium in the urine should take care of the problem pretty fast. 
Sense it is liquid to srt with it should be taken up by the roots immediately. 

There has been several negative things said about useing urine on here, but everything I have read so far says that urine is sterile. The way I see it, is there isn't any way it can be worse taken up by plants than chemical ferts. 

Dennis


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

crafty2002 said:


> Something else I hadn't thought about until my wife asked me why the ground hogs and deer weren't eating the rows at the top of the garden today.
> 
> 
> I have had an ongoing war with ground hog (wood chucks) for several years. They seem to like to burrow under my deck and alongside my house foundation. Does it make sense to pour some of this urine into the burrows -- at least the ones that I can find?


----------



## Fredster (Sep 14, 2006)

My own anecdote:

After reading this thread, I decided to do a small experiment with some of our okra. Yesterday, when I put out the soaker hose to water, I also put down a single batch of "Super Nitro Booster" to see what would happen (my wife said I can do this as long as I don't tell her about it  ).

Today, the okra that got the boost has flowers opening, while none of the other okra in the whole row does. Could be coincidence, could mean the nitro boost worked.

It's hard to beat the price, for sure.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Sonshe said:


> crafty2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Something else I hadn't thought about until my wife asked me why the ground hogs and deer weren't eating the rows at the top of the garden today.
> ...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

crafty2002 said:


> I fianally found the site I saw a while back that had the percentages of chemicals in urine.
> 
> Nitrogen 15-19%
> Potassium 3- 5%
> ...


Urine is approximately 95% water; consequently it's mineral and salt content can not be more than 5%. I believe the concentrations that you listed are on a "dry weight basis." In other words, they are the concnetrations in urine after all the water is evaporated off.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have my husband pee on my compost quite often! I even ofter my compost as a place to go to our guests LOL though many of htem think its a loony idea.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

why not just run irrigation lines from a urinal, right out to the garden.
flush, it dilutes with water and there ya go.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:
 

> Urine is approximately 95% water; consequently it's mineral and salt content can not be more than 5%. I believe the concentrations that you listed are on a "dry weight basis." In other words, they are the concnetrations in urine after all the water is evaporated off.



You are probably right Cabin Fever. I am not sure how they figure it and I'm sure not an expert on wee wee, lol. 

Fredster, let us know how your experiment goes. I am getting ready to replant, I pray for the last time this year, as soon as I am satisfied I have gotten rid of all the ground hogs, and I am going to fertilize the whole garden with it evry time I water it. I did the top rows and you can't hardly walk between the rows and I added a few inches to the spaceing recomended on the packs. 

Anyone have any ideas on how to get the dang tomatoes to start turning red, lol????? 

Dennis


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Do you think that HCG found in a woman's urine when she is pregnant would be ok?


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Loriann1971 said:


> Do you think that HCG found in a woman's urine when she is pregnant would be ok?


I have no idea about that. You may start haveing baby plants pop up, LOL. That's one thing I don't need to worry about, LOL

Dennis


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

HHMM...I guess I could do an experiment using my urine and DH's urine...if the HCG filled urine turned out to be a better fertilizer, I may have found a way for women to finance being stay at home moms! LOL


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Loriann1971 said:


> HHMM...I guess I could do an experiment using my urine and DH's urine...if the HCG filled urine turned out to be a better fertilizer, I may have found a way for women to finance being stay at home moms! LOL


I have no idea what that is but you never know, lol. 
BTW, congradulations on the "Baby on Board".
Dennis


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I thought I would start this thread back up because it has a lot of good things on it for the gardener. 

SO BACK TO URINE FOR A NATURAL FERTILIZER FOR THE GARDEN:

Well, I did a lot of dumpster diving during the down time this winter and I have only God knows how many house pipes that I am sure has holes in them everywhere. 
My daughter and I untangles probably 20 hoses yesterday and stretched them out. When I got most of them it was freezing cold outside so I just piled them up. 

Any new thoughts on Urine for fertilizer??
Dennis


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

well, you are much more methodical than we are. We just pee outside as much as we can. All male house guests are instructed to do so. We mainly use it for an animal deterent tactic. I instruct dh were to pee according to where the deer are eating my desirable flowers. Right now it is where the day lilies are coming up. I pee in the garden on the mulch. We have never tried to use it for fertilizer for our vegetables. We put all our goat bedding in the garden and that supplies urine, nanny berries and hay, and we feel no other fertilizer has been necessary.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess methodical is a good way to describe me. First time anyone ever said that about me, but it does describe me to the tee. I like to know how things work, why they work and how can I make them work better if I can.
Daddy bought me a go cart when I was 9 years old. I ran out of gas and he was bring me some home when he came from work.
I had the engine tore slap apart when he got home and :flame: came out his ears. The only thing I hadn't taken apart was the carb, and thank God for that.
I thought he was going to kill me or close to it, but he never did anything but a tongue lashing. 
Mama told me he couldn't believe it when he heard me riding it about an hour or two later. He never the first time told me he was proud of me for doing that, but after he died, several people told me how he was bragging on me about it. 
Yep, I think methodical would describe me, and I do ask a lot of questions. If you don't know the answer to a question, ask, and listen to the answers is my way of thinking and keep trying different things until it can't get any better than it is.
Where's the shrimp, steak, lobster tails and of course, the Old Mil best be on ice. I know they are better that way,,,,,. 

Dennis




goatsareus said:


> well, you are much more methodical than we are. We just pee outside as much as we can. All male house guests are instructed to do so. We mainly use it for an animal deterent tactic. I instruct dh were to pee according to where the deer are eating my desirable flowers. Right now it is where the day lilies are coming up. I pee in the garden on the mulch. We have never tried to use it for fertilizer for our vegetables. We put all our goat bedding in the garden and that supplies urine, nanny berries and hay, and we feel no other fertilizer has been necessary.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

crafty, great story

trust me, i can spot methodicalness a mile away, dh is one too


----------



## annethcz (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you for bumping this thread. I'll have to try this once I get the garden going this spring....


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

You are welcome annethcz. I am just hoping some more people will try this out this year and post on what the results are. 

And I'm glad you enjoyed the story goatsareus. That was way back in the good old days. 

So far we have untangled ( and I mean untangled ) 51 hose pipes. We are stretching them out and they are all kinds of sizes. I have some that are only 25 feet long. One that is 34 feet, and they vary up to 120 feet. 
I didn't even know they sold hoses 25' short, LOL. 
Dennis


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh my. I missed this thread last year. DH is going to take the computer away from me when I suggest this new thing! I can just see it - he comes home from work tonight, heads for the bathroom, and I hand him a milk jug and ask for a deposit. LOL!!! Oh, wait - just thought of something - right now, both upstairs bathrooms have stray cats in them (don't ask...  ) so instead of dodging the cats, he goes downstairs. Well, now I can just give him a jug and he can save the trip downstairs AND avoid the kitten-that-he-doesn't-want-to-get-attached-to. 

I do know that we have circles in the lawn where the horses urinated that are the most fabulously lush, green spots you'll ever hope to see. Hmm, if I could only devise a way to capture their liquid waste...

I see seedling experiments happening here in the near future...


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

I think I might need one of these http://www.kristascups.com/pstyle and a gallon jug.



Our water here is expensive, and it's a real waste paying to buy water and then using it to flush away a perfecly good plant fertilizer.



Lynda


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We utilized Nick's Nitro Booster last year, and he has very kindly been applying it to the compost heap all winter long. (Kept the gallon jugs in the garage, and he'd go deposit those when they'd fill up.)

If you don't want a lot of leaf growth, I'd dilute it more than 10:1, as it does seem to really "lush out" the plants at the expense of fruit. 

There may, of course, be other variables besides the Nitro Boost. YMMV.

Pony!


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

Hey Pony -

Does Nick pee into the jugs in the garage, or do you keep the in progress jug in the bathroom and use the garage a storage point.

And what's your set up for mixing up the diluted product?

Lynda


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

lgslgs said:


> Hey Pony -
> 
> Does Nick pee into the jugs in the garage, or do you keep the in progress jug in the bathroom and use the garage a storage point.
> 
> ...


Hi, Lynda!

Nick (and buddies) use the jugs when they're out working in the garage. During the winter, he just dumps the stuff on to the compost heaps without dilution. Summer time, we just use other jugs and mix it at approximately 10:1. 

As for good weather watering, if the weather's nice and it's dark outside, well, he just goes right out to the compost piles. Otherwise, he'll use the jug in the garage.

That man is very dedicated to our garden!

Pony!


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

Glad to see this brought back up for others to see. It was on this thread last year that I found out about about urine as a fertilizer. I used 1 cup of urine to 2 gallons of rain water for my fertilizer. Free fertilizer that works great. Try it on a part of your garden and see.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

:sing: I am happy to see others are doing it also. I had started wondering if I was the only idiot of the patch. :lookout:

Just remember that it is somewhere close to 17-4-4 fertilizer. However much you break it down it's still 17-4-4. 

It is super good for Nitrogen loving plants but a lot of plants don't like it. 
Just food for thought. Maybe now we can work together and learn from everyones test on different plants. 
Pony is right about it "lushing out plants" from what I have learned so far. It seems that after the plants have built the green they need they don't need as much N. 
Jump in here professor Martin any time you care to. You know 100 times what I do. Probably more than that.

Thanks for the response everyone. 

Dennis

ETA, I just thought about this after thinking about what pony said. I had the prettiest cucumber plants last year you ever saw. One plant was probably 12 feet wide and I didn't get hardly anything from it. 
I couldn't stop the vines from growing. Same thing with the squash and tomatoes. 
But I didn't get that much fruit from any of them. 
I think I just realized that I am promoting something that has to be used with care and don't know how to do that yet. 
So everyone use at your own risk, LOL. 
Now corn really love it. I do know that. I had the best corn last year I ever grew. And got 3 ears from a lot of the plants that was two ear plants. 

So get the hubbies to pee on the corn plants the most.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to bump such an old thread but I did a search for using urine for fertilizer and this was the best one for overall usage. Also, I've got a suggestion for collection and dilution, especially for the girls. It's something I plan on doing. Get an old (or new) RV toilet and use it just for #1. You can dilute just by the length of time you pull/step on the flush lever. Have it drain into some sort of container like a 55 gallon drum. If you can set it up right, everything could be gravity feed. Rainwater 55 gal drum as supply for toilet. I'm going to have to calculate how many seconds to pull the flush lever to get the right dilution. First I'll have to figure out the average volume of the girl's sessions. 
As far as lush leaf growth at the cost of lack of fruit, keep in mind, this is fertilizer, not water. Don't use it for weekly watering. Just a couple of boosts during the life of the plant or as needed. our peas are yellowing from the bottom leaves up as they start to produce so they need a boost of nitrogen.
I searched for this subject as I've read it before but wanted to be sure of dilution and that it was safe and widely accepted practice before using it. Things are so tight that we can't afford to buy fertilizer and the soil is poor here. First time garden here and what little compost we had got spread thin. Thought it would help with the dw not frowning on it as she seemed wierded out by me peeing on the compost pile. Guess it worked because as I'm writing this, there is a 3 gal bucket out back that has already been donated to by dw and dd and I have made a deposit in a gallon jug. DW has also informed DS that his new outdoor pee spot is the compost pile.

One interesting thing is this Wheaties Fuel cereal I've been eating is so packed with vitamins that it makes my pee almost green. Ought to be great for the plants.

We're doing the sawdust toilet thing and I have a separate compost pile for it. Maybe in a year or two I'll dare use it on the garden.

One thing I haven't seen is the monthly female difference in urine contents. That'll be an interesting web search.

ETA: I'll be taking before and after pics of the results. All are healthy here with no drug use.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm glad you pulled this thread back up.

This is an awesome way to fertilize plants. We just use the gallon jugs and dilute it as we use it to water the plants. Urine is sterile, has tons of nutrients in it and it seems such a waste to flush it. Also a huge waste of water. I think the standard recommendation is to dilute it 10 to 1. Sometimes when it's going to rain I'll go out and pour it undiluted around the drip lines of the fruit trees - just not too much in one spot so as not to kill the grass.

Now we need to make the leap to a sawdust toilet...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

If you want your rhubarb plants to be the talk of the town (people take pictures of mine), go ahead and pee astride it every week or so. The leaves on my plants are about 3 times bigger than my head, and some of the stalks are as thick as my wrists.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Raeven said:


> If you want your rhubarb plants to be the talk of the town (people take pictures of mine), go ahead and pee astride it every week or so. The leaves on my plants are about 3 times bigger than my head, and some of the stalks are as thick as my wrists.


Lol and I bet they would be absolutely horrified to know that you pee on it. Yet people will use chemical fert till the cows come home with no compunctions.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Cliff said:


> Lol and I bet they would be absolutely horrified to know that you pee on it. Yet people will use chemical fert till the cows come home with no compunctions.


LOL, oh, I usually manage to drop it somewhere into the conversation about the time they're enthusiastically forking up their last bite of rhubarb pie...


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Just to clear up some misinformation... Urine is technically sterile, however, the urine passes through the meatus (opening of your urethra) and there it is contaminated. To get a true "sterile" sample, you either need to do a sterile catheterization, or to get an acceptable sample, disinfecting of the meatus is necessary. If not doing this, the urine is NOT sterile, and yes, e-coli CAN be in urine... It's a bacteria of the GI tract, and in women especially, that GI tract isn't far from the urinary meatus, and a transfer of e-coli from the anus to the meatus is very easy.

Sorry for the somewhat off topic-ness, but I HATE seeing all the misinformation about urine being sterile.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Bettacreek said:


> Just to clear up some misinformation... Urine is technically sterile, however, the urine passes through the meatus (opening of your urethra) and there it is contaminated. To get a true "sterile" sample, you either need to do a sterile catheterization, or to get an acceptable sample, disinfecting of the meatus is necessary. If not doing this, the urine is NOT sterile, and yes, e-coli CAN be in urine... It's a bacteria of the GI tract, and in women especially, that GI tract isn't far from the urinary meatus, and a transfer of e-coli from the anus to the meatus is very easy.
> 
> Sorry for the somewhat off topic-ness, but I HATE seeing all the misinformation about urine being sterile.


I'm an ICU nurse. Urine is sterile. Of course if you pour it over poop it isn't sterile anymore... moot point anyway since most of us fertilize our gardens with animal poo...


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Being a nurse, you should realize that the urinary meatus is NOT sterile, and the urine flows through the meatus... Urine is sterile, until it hits the meatus, thus, peeing in a jug does not create sterile urine... Especially considering how quickly bacteria grows in urine after leaving the body, as I'm sure you're well aware (think about a 24hr urine collection, it has to be put on ice)

And it's not exactly a moot point... People should be allowed to make informed decisions, such as if they want to spread contaminated human urine on their food. Hepatitis A is a relatively long-lived virus, and IS spread via fecal/oral route... If someone had Hep A, is it really fair to tell them that urine is sterile, thus "safe" to use on food? As I said before, bacteria can be spread from the anus to the urinary meatus, hence why, as a nurse, you're to be wiping (or instructing them to) female patients to wipe only from front to back.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Bettacreek, your points are valid, but isn't e-coli everywhere in our environment? And please note, I said to urinate ASTRIDE the rhubarb, not ON the rhubarb. My goal is to get the fertilizer to the plant's roots -- not on the plant itself. And of course I clean the stalks well before using them in foods. I think those are sufficient safeguards. It's what I'd do with any produce.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

cowboy joe said:


> I was confused by the comment until I did some research. Seems that urine is supposedly one of the better compost activators...and it's free!


My compost pile gets all mine.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Honestly, in the end, it's entirely up to you. You could drink urine for breakfast every morning if you so pleased. I don't disagree with using urine, just wanted to point out that urinating on/near plants (or saving urine for later) is not sterile, so that people can make an informed decision. From a personal standpoint, I'd probably stop using urine on them after fruit has started, or for lettuce and such, I probably wouldn't use urine at all. But, that there is my personal choice, based on the "ick factor" for me.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

turtlehead said:


> How do you keep it (the collection jug or the 5 gal bucket with a toilet seat) from smelling?
> 
> We are on a shallow well and with the drought I suggested we only flush when we poo and just let the pee sit in the bowl but DH said he couldn't stand the smell. I didn't smell anything but then I sit, while he plays "Victory at Sea" and he stirs things up more.
> 
> I think a jug or bucket would be lots worse than a toilet bowl of water as far as smell goes.


Get a plastic porta potty at wally world.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Bettacreek said:


> Being a nurse, you should realize that the urinary meatus is NOT sterile, and the urine flows through the meatus... Urine is sterile, until it hits the meatus, thus, peeing in a jug does not create sterile urine... Especially considering how quickly bacteria grows in urine after leaving the body, as I'm sure you're well aware (think about a 24hr urine collection, it has to be put on ice)
> 
> And it's not exactly a moot point... People should be allowed to make informed decisions, such as if they want to spread contaminated human urine on their food. Hepatitis A is a relatively long-lived virus, and IS spread via fecal/oral route... If someone had Hep A, is it really fair to tell them that urine is sterile, thus "safe" to use on food? As I said before, bacteria can be spread from the anus to the urinary meatus, hence why, as a nurse, you're to be wiping (or instructing them to) female patients to wipe only from front to back.


You're really making a big deal out of nothing and being very nitpicky. And you are fear mongering. There are bacteria everywhere in our environments. And omg! The plants grow in the filthy DIRT - and mine are fertilized with goat, cow and horse poop. Definitely not sterile. And just normal soil is teeming with life - not sterile. AND like Raeven mentioned, you do not douse the food with urine... you water the ground around the plant with it. You know, that dirty dirt the food grows in....

Thinking you're a germophobe? "Contaminated human urine?" Why don't you name for us the bacteria that might be growing on the meatus of a healthy person (without google please) and the horrible food-borne illnesses they could cause by being poured diluted on the soil around my plants? Except for e-coli of course... that buzz word of food borne illness scariness that you have already proven you know. 

I am going to stop now, because you are definitely bringing out the worst in me. Oh, but first, thank you for educating me about bacteria... and my job.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

crafty2002 said:


> LOL. I like that Pony. My secret NITRO Booster. I would like to see some more people try it because I have became a firm beliver in it.
> 
> Something else I hadn't thought about until my wife asked me why the ground hogs and deer weren't eating the rows at the top of the garden today.
> I have 6 rows mixed with corn, beans, tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, and peppers and the ground hogs and deer haven't touched any of them. The nect 4 rows were the first 4 full rows of beens I planted and they were looking good, but the hogs ate all 4 rows in a 24 hour period. Actually about 4 or 5 hours I think.
> ...


On the deer I think you should try some fishing line at about neck height. They can't see the stuff.

The other thing you might try is using your old VCR tapes. Streach them tight between fence posts and the make a very high pitch sound in the wind. Noise is a big deterient.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Sonshe said:


> crafty2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Something else I hadn't thought about until my wife asked me why the ground hogs and deer weren't eating the rows at the top of the garden today.
> ...


Got a long screwdriver or a pry bar? they poke in a run real easy.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Phantomfyre said:


> Oh my. I missed this thread last year. DH is going to take the computer away from me when I suggest this new thing! I can just see it - he comes home from work tonight, heads for the bathroom, and I hand him a milk jug and ask for a deposit. LOL!!! Oh, wait - just thought of something - right now, both upstairs bathrooms have stray cats in them (don't ask...  ) so instead of dodging the cats, he goes downstairs. Well, now I can just give him a jug and he can save the trip downstairs AND avoid the kitten-that-he-doesn't-want-to-get-attached-to.
> 
> I do know that we have circles in the lawn where the horses urinated that are the most fabulously lush, green spots you'll ever hope to see. Hmm, if I could only devise a way to capture their liquid waste...
> 
> I see seedling experiments happening here in the near future...


I like the fruit juice bottles better. They have bigger openings and screw on lids that don't come off if the bottle is tipped over.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Remember guys, this is a very old thread, only posts on this fourth page are current


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

All I know is my plants seem to like it... Im still building soil here, so any little extra source of fertility is a bonus to me.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Even 100% sterile urine is no longer sterile once it is applied to soil.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Even 100% sterile urine is no longer sterile once it is applied to soil.


CF, you are a wise and succinct man


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Cliff said:


> You're really making a big deal out of nothing and being very nitpicky. And you are fear mongering. There are bacteria everywhere in our environments. And omg! The plants grow in the filthy DIRT - and mine are fertilized with goat, cow and horse poop. Definitely not sterile. And just normal soil is teeming with life - not sterile. AND like Raeven mentioned, you do not douse the food with urine... you water the ground around the plant with it. You know, that dirty dirt the food grows in....
> 
> Thinking you're a germophobe? "Contaminated human urine?" Why don't you name for us the bacteria that might be growing on the meatus of a healthy person (without google please) and the horrible food-borne illnesses they could cause by being poured diluted on the soil around my plants? Except for e-coli of course... that buzz word of food borne illness scariness that you have already proven you know.
> 
> I am going to stop now, because you are definitely bringing out the worst in me. Oh, but first, thank you for educating me about bacteria... and my job.


Not fear mongering, and not google searches. Paid for education. Just about ANY bacteria can be on the meatus. If it's your "job", I'm sure you know. Like you said, bacteria is just about everywhere... There're many, many "germs". C. Diff is another good example; another possible fecal bacteria that can cause problems. Again, I'm not fear mongering, I'm not even sure why some people seem to be getting upset over the whole thing. As I said, I don't disagree with using human urine, I just feel that people should be able to make informed decisions. As far as being a germaphobe, it's a matter of opinion. I've taught my kids that you only kiss your spouse on the lips, everyone else is only on the cheek. However, I eat my steak just about raw, I've grown up on waterbath processed venison, greenbeans etc. I'm certainly not afraid to get dirty or whatever. Anyways, again, I'm not sure why it's turned into some "heated" discussion on the other end. :shrug:


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh my, what have I done?

So if I use glass jars and put them in the solar oven for a few hours so they get above 140f, that should kill any bad stuff. Might have to make a small solar oven just for that. Or go all the way to 180f, pasteurized urine. Good ta go.:thumb:

I remember my Mom telling us about women she knew that would take the urine soaked diaper off their babies and use it to clean up the babies' faces. Evidently they all grew up with the clearest complexions. Crazy.

Gotta go see if I can find a dog manure in the compost thread to dredge up now. :stirpot:


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

JohnP said:


> Oh my, what have I done?
> 
> So if I use glass jars and put them in the solar oven for a few hours so they get above 140f, that should kill any bad stuff. Might have to make a small solar oven just for that. Or go all the way to 180f, pasteurized urine. Good ta go.:thumb:
> 
> ...


Those silly women, apparently they didn't know how incredibly dangerous urine is


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

JohnP said:


> Oh my, what have I done?
> 
> So if I use glass jars and put them in the solar oven for a few hours so they get above 140f, that should kill any bad stuff. Might have to make a small solar oven just for that. Or go all the way to 180f, pasteurized urine. Good ta go.:thumb::


You don't want to do that. It reeks! Mixed with hot sauce and sat in the sun for a few days results in a very effective spray to keep deer away from a garden. For that matter, it will also keep people away! 

Martin


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Paquebot said:


> You don't want to do that. It reeks! Mixed with hot sauce and sat in the sun for a few days results in a very effective spray to keep deer away from a garden. For that matter, it will also keep people away!
> 
> Martin


ROFL!!! Who THINKS to do this stuff?? Martin, did you come up with that one on your own???

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Raeven said:


> ROFL!!! Who THINKS to do this stuff?? Martin, did you come up with that one on your own???
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


As a matter of fact, I did. In 2005, there were some deer which visited the community gardens every night and nothing else worked well. At first, tried Louisiana Supreme Garlic Hot Sauce mixed with water. It was only halfway effective and a heavy dew seemed to wash it off or neutralize it. When I added urine, it was more effective. Eventually switched to only urine and the hot sauce. When deer walk past sweet potato vines for 4 months and never touch a single leaf, you know that it's effective.

Martin


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, well, kudos to you for coming up with an effective, organic treatment!! I love it. I'd just never think of it!!

I b'lieve I may steal it for my little deer problem, however.  Way easier than putting up a fence I don't want!!


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

Hm, my son pees on the potty, I might start collecting his pee and give this experiment a try!!!

What a great read!

Ifi


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

P ponics is just like aquaponics except the fish are replaced with p.
Works great.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Paquebot said:


> As a matter of fact, I did. In 2005, there were some deer which visited the community gardens every night and nothing else worked well. At first, tried Louisiana Supreme Garlic Hot Sauce mixed with water. It was only halfway effective and a heavy dew seemed to wash it off or neutralize it. When I added urine, it was more effective. Eventually switched to only urine and the hot sauce. When deer walk past sweet potato vines for 4 months and never touch a single leaf, you know that it's effective.
> 
> Martin


Can you smell this from 20' away when it is still? Or humid and still?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

A few months back mother earth had an article on making liquid fertilizer with Urine.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

We cut top off a gallon jug and between GFB's and mine nighttime bathroom runs we have 2/3 gallon or so "p"ure nitrogen (as we call it) every night. Keep it in the bathtub, easy to squat on my heels. No smell if used right away that next a.m. and the container rinsed. This was the first year we've ever succeeded in raising cukes and we put some lime in the pots and add about 1 cup "p"ure nitrogen to 3 gallons water and fertilize 6 cukes or 6 corn (midget pink popcorn) with it. We also use it under the green leafy vegies like malabar spinach, chard and bok choy. Basically, it stimulates vegetative growth, so applying to all plants at the time they need to be growing the green vegetative parts is best- then withhold when you want fruits to form. I am keeping up with the cukes in the pots tho, as we've had heavy rains for about two weeks which I figure has leached nutrients away.
Enjoyed Pacquebot's deer repellent!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

frankva said:


> Can you smell this from 20' away when it is still? Or humid and still?


Make up a gallon batch and you tell us. Keep it in the back of a pickup so that it continues to cook and ferment in the sun. No full porta potty can ever smell that bad on the hottest day of the year. 

Martin


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I meaant after it was on the plant. I'll pass. Plenty of trees here need fertilizin'.


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

DH let me put some around the perimeter of the garden, but not in the garden... Oh well, slow steps I guess, hehe.

Ifi


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

frankva said:


> I meaant after it was on the plant. I'll pass. Plenty of trees here need fertilizin'.


It only smells bad when being sprayed. After that it's just the animals which can smell it.

Martin


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Once in a while you learn something that has the potential to be really life changing. This thread did that for me! Wow!

I've heard bits and pieces of stuff about urine over the years. Know about it's use as a repellent. But never read an article so full of experience. 
This is practical magic! Thanks everyone!


----------



## ca2devri (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm too lazy for the collection and dilution method. I pee out in the garden and compost pile whenever I can though. I pee near plants that use lots of nitrogen. My kids and I are having a contest to see who can grow the biggest atlantic giant pumpkin. I've let them in on my secret of peeing on my plant, but I still have the advantage that I'm 3X their size and have more to give. My daugther still thinks it's gross, but my son has totally bought into it.

Chris


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Although I certainly would not advise urinating directly on any plant, edible or not, all I use is a fine mist. Don't use it on something that you would be eating such a chard or beet greens, both like candy to deer. You have to set up a physical barrier to protect those. The deer's keen noses also don't allow you to just spray an outside row of something and think that the next row is safe. Learned that straight away when just spraying one row of beans and the deer merely stepped over it to get at the next. 

For the hot sauce proportion, it's a tablespoon per quart. Louisiana Supreme Garlic Hot Sauce is not overly expensive and can be found about anywhere. I think that that also helps with the fermenting process.

Martin


----------



## Minnesotan (Apr 6, 2012)

Any suggestions on convincing my wife this is a good idea? I just can't comprehend not using a completely free source of fertilizer, or why someone would think it was gross. Its not like there will be pee on anything that will be eaten.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have 3 of my boys peeing in a 5 gallon bucket for me, one boy won't. We have a regular lid on the bucket and they just lift the lid and go and then put it right back on. I am so glad we are not the only ones doing this!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Minnesotan said:


> Any suggestions on convincing my wife this is a good idea? I just can't comprehend not using a completely free source of fertilizer, or why someone would think it was gross. Its not like there will be pee on anything that will be eaten.


Tell her it's wasteful to flush free natural fertilizer down the toilet. Do you fertilize with any kind of manure? If so it's less gross than that if you stop and think about it  If you don't use manure, tell her it's healthier than chemical fertilizers for the soil and plants?


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Minnesotan said:


> Any suggestions on convincing my wife this is a good idea? I just can't comprehend not using a completely free source of fertilizer, or why someone would think it was gross. Its not like there will be pee on anything that will be eaten.



Well it is kind of gross lol. Most of us were not raised to be rugged. But hey necessity is the mother of invention.


If you want to do this maybe you should do it without her ever having to see, hear or think about it. Just let your quiet determination get it done. She doesn't have to be involved.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

trulytricia said:


> Well it is kind of gross lol. Most of us were not raised to be rugged. But hey necessity is the mother of invention.
> 
> 
> If you want to do this maybe you should do it without her ever having to see, hear or think about it. Just let your quiet determination get it done. She doesn't have to be involved.


Everything is about perception 

Our modern sanitized throw away culture tells us something like this is gross but once you get used to the idea it really isn't. And it's so practical.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I may have to try this. 2 nights in a row, fresh deer tracks near the back patch. Sweet potato, squash and tomato. 5' fence. Rotten rodents.

Does this spray deter voles?


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Take a look at the ingredients of 'Miracle Grow', its mostly "urea".

Also human manure has been used as fertilizer for centuries. The chinese call it 'night soil'. There's a book called 'humanure' that explains the method of safely composting and using it.

I've never tried it myself simply because I grow too much and make too little to make it worth my while. If I ever pair down my garden I might give it a 'go' ( pun intended ).


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Finally got some time to do some research and have come across 3 different scientific studies of human urine being used as fertilizer and all say it's safe. Swedish, Finnish and Ugandan. They also say to store it for a while as urea turns to ammonia which kills any bacteria. 14 days to 2 months in a sealed container is recommended. (what a great use for all those jars I've been saving and in all different sizes too) This just seems to be a safeguard but one worth while. The Finnish scientists actually stored it for 6 months at 45f. They were the ones who recommended 2 months. I imagine the 6 month at 45f was to mimic winter storage for spring garden. The best results, at least with tomatoes and beets, was, urine mixed with ash and for the tomatoes gave a harvest of 4.2 times unfertilized. All results comparisons between urine and commercial fertilizer were similar. (unless you count cost and long term sustainability) I'm sold. 


Here's some links to articles citing the studies. 
Human Urine Safe, Productive Fertilizer

Gee Whiz: Human Urine Is Shown to Be an Effective Agricultural Fertilizer: Scientific American

Food Crop Fertilizer Features (Gulp!) Human Urine - ABC News

Better Tomatoes Via a Fertilizer of...Human Urine? | Popular Science

My search term was "human urine fertilizer"


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Very observant neighbor once asked me what it was that I was adding to my compost tumbler frequently. All he saw was me going into the garden shed and coming out with container of something. Told him that it my way of conserving water since I didn't have to use several gallons of perfectly good and expensive water to get rid of a cup of pee. Ah so!

Martin


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I started harvesting baby corn Friday. I have 2 stuffed full gallon freezer bags! And harvested less than 1/2 my corn! (staggered plantings) I have never, NEVER succesfully raised corn before- always topped out at 3 - 3 1/2 feet, which is the pink popcorns normal height, and ears destroyed by grubs and worms. I found very few buggy ears since we harvested the baby corn as soon as we saw the silks showing. I think this is clearly a success for the "p"ure nitrogen connection!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Best urine to use for either fertilizer or deer repellent is the first of the morning. That's got all of the good stuff that the kidneys filtered out all night. Drinking a lot of tea just to produce urine produces only weak tea. 

Martin


----------



## mom2hancjhe (Apr 30, 2012)

So I decided to try this and have my 6 yr old pee in the watering can and I just dilute it to the top with water and sprinkled around the ground near the plants. He thinks it is fun the others think it is gross! Not sure I want to over think it but free fertilizer and great producing plants works for me!!


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Here we go. The Practical Guide on the use of Urine in Crop Production from Stockholm Environment Institute
69 page booklet in pdf format at 1.66mb in size.
Results from the three studies I posted about earlier plus more.
http://www.ecosanres.org/pdf_files/ESR2010-1-PracticalGuidanceOnTheUseOfUrineInCropProduction.pdf

Lots of good info and experiments done in several countries on several crops. Funny, the scientists state that any bad stuff in the urine, though rare, will be gone in a few hours to a couple of days and then turn around and recommend storing it for a lot longer time. But you must remember that these recommendations are for everyone including/especially 3rd world countries where infection and disease can run rampant. What all these appropriate technology folks are trying to do is help that situation so the last thing they want to do is make it worse.

The above site is all about sustainable sanitation.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I fertilise my corn with husband urine.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Cliff said:


> You're really making a big deal out of nothing and being very nitpicky. And you are fear mongering. There are bacteria everywhere in our environments. And omg! The plants grow in the filthy DIRT - and mine are fertilized with goat, cow and horse poop. Definitely not sterile. And just normal soil is teeming with life - not sterile. AND like Raeven mentioned, you do not douse the food with urine... you water the ground around the plant with it. You know, that dirty dirt the food grows in....
> 
> Thinking you're a germophobe? "Contaminated human urine?" Why don't you name for us the bacteria that might be growing on the meatus of a healthy person (without google please) and the horrible food-borne illnesses they could cause by being poured diluted on the soil around my plants? Except for e-coli of course... that buzz word of food borne illness scariness that you have already proven you know.
> 
> I am going to stop now, because you are definitely bringing out the worst in me. Oh, but first, thank you for educating me about bacteria... and my job.


I feel kind of like some kind weirdo bringing this point up.........but, in all seriousness, what horrible food borne illnesses are growing on the meatus of a healthy person? Because i know for a fact that many (if not most....) adults have......umm....(trying really hard to be delicate here...) performed certain adult activities that would cause them to be "contaminated" by that area. And lived through it. Happily, in fact. 

Would it be because (how do i put this?) direct consumption isn't as harmful as spreading it in the dirt? At what point are these germs that render urine unsterile dangerous?


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

ca2devri said:


> I'm too lazy for the collection and dilution method. I pee out in the garden and compost pile whenever I can though. I pee near plants that use lots of nitrogen. My kids and I are having a contest to see who can grow the biggest atlantic giant pumpkin. I've let them in on my secret of peeing on my plant, but I still have the advantage that I'm 3X their size and have more to give. My daugther still thinks it's gross, but my son has totally bought into it.
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris that dosen't matter for an interprising young man with lots of friends.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Paquebot said:


> Although I certainly would not advise urinating directly on any plant, edible or not, all I use is a fine mist. Don't use it on something that you would be eating such a chard or beet greens, both like candy to deer. You have to set up a physical barrier to protect those. The deer's keen noses also don't allow you to just spray an outside row of something and think that the next row is safe. Learned that straight away when just spraying one row of beans and the deer merely stepped over it to get at the next.
> 
> For the hot sauce proportion, it's a tablespoon per quart. Louisiana Supreme Garlic Hot Sauce is not overly expensive and can be found about anywhere. I think that that also helps with the fermenting process.
> 
> Martin


Use dog hair. Bet lots of it gets thrown out every day.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I read halfway through this thread before I realized how old it was. Then I realized that the OP's mention of the thread "Can we Survive without Chemical Fertilizer" sounded familiar, and then I remembered starting it - now 5 years ago. Time flies!

I re-read that thread, and with a larger perspective now, realize that most people didn't get it. Seems the concern was that it takes too much shipping to utilize all the human wastes properly. What we need, instead of shipping fertilizer out to mega farms, is more people using what they have in their own back yards.

Even if you just throw urine anywhere out in the yard, at least you're not wasting water flushing it.

Anyway, for years now I've been peeing in two syrup jugs kept inside 5 gallon jugs in the basement or in the barn. I sneak them out to the garden, mix half and half in a bucket with water, and spread it on my rows. Then I water the stuff to wash it in. If you don't wash it in, the urea breaks down to ammonia which volatilizes into the air and is useless. Better to get it down into the soil where the roots can use it when it breaks down to ammonia.

Anyway, my lettuce, onions, etc, are going crazy.

As was stated, you don't want to use much nitrogen when you want fruit. So I apply compost to everything, and just add nitrogen to crops that need lots of vegetative growth, and are not nearing the fruit producing stage.

My other plan, which I think others have mentioned, is collecting cow and people urine in barrels through the winter. I saw a 300 gallon plastic tank on CL recently I might get, as it has an outlet on the bottom. Anyway, I got an old air compressor tank (20 gallon) with wheels which I'll put fittings on for inlet and outlet. Fill it with liquid waste which has been screened, then attach a fresh water hose coming in, and a hose going out to a sprinkler to fertilize/water the lawn or pasture.

Figure the first several minutes will be waste water, but gradually being diluted to become more fresh water to wash in the waste and hopefully eliminate any smell. We shall see.

I believe my wife would contribute if I can provide a suitable collection device. A bucket will stink too much. Perhaps a camping porta potty, or I've been eyeballing things like small propane tanks I could attach a funnel or something to.

Yes, I'm crazy.

By the way, the concern over disease is overdone. Most bacteria and viruses don't last long in the environment - killed by sunlight or drying or by other bugs. Sure, if you're looking for reasons to not do this, you will find them. But there are bigger things to worry about for sure.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

am1too said:


> Use dog hair. Bet lots of it gets thrown out every day.


Dog hair does not work with deer which live in or near cities. Few dogs in those areas are allowed to run free and the deer have no fear of them. There is also the matter of dog hair all over the same vegetables that we want to eat. If deer won't eat anything with dog hair on it, neither will I. 

Martin


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

I just started collecting urine in a watering can partially filled with water. Hoping having the water buffer in there will reduce the oxygenation of the urine causing odor, and thusly having that odor stick to the plastic watering can. So far so good. I estimate the dilution about 10 to 1. I am giving the urine fertilizer to the tomatoes and a few house plants right now. 
I am considering putting in a urinal. This will obviously only collect male urine. That should eliminate the risk of estrogen in my fertilizer. I am concerned about salts in urine. Is anyone having adverse effects form the salts that has been doing this for some time. All of my plantings are in pure compost 12 inches deep at least. 
Does the amonia have any adverse effect on microbial life in compost? I apply compost tea every week or two so it is not a huge concern form em. But a concern still. 
I am considering a waterless urinal I found on Amazon. That way I can collect in straight into a 50 gallon sealed drum and use a venturi siphon tube to introduce the fertilizer into the drip irrigation system. We will see how this years plantings go first. It would be nice to save a bit of water adn get free automated fertilizer system all at the same time. Well free other than the initial up front cost. I can install it my self. I think our half bath has pleanty of room.


----------



## Honeytree (Aug 16, 2011)

Trrbizwiz, what's the issue with estrogen in the urine? And how do the amounts of it compare in urine from men and women?


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Hopefully healthy men have little to no estrogen in their urine. Extra estrogen is not good for anyone, especially men. We have a 3:1 ratio of males to females in our house, and I do not wish to have extra estrogen enter our food chain. We buy organic grass fed beef and pork, and free range chicken for this very reason. 
I have read that estrogen can be taken up from the soil by plants. I dont know if it is scietific fact. But I do not wish to chance it. I dont need the nitrogen that bad.
Estrogen can block useable testosterone in men causing a pile of health problems aside form what the ed commercials talk about. Heart and bone issues among others. Excess estrogen in women has been linked to breast cancer among other things. 
If I wanted my food to make me sick I would just buy it form the cheapest provider. It may be paranoid on my part. Sometimes just because you are paranoid, does not mean someone isnt following you.


----------



## Honeytree (Aug 16, 2011)

This 2004 article shows that there is .07 mg/l and .28 mg/l greater amount of two estrogen chemicals in female urine versus male, to get some numbers out there.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

CNCfamily said:


> I feel kind of like some kind weirdo bringing this point up.........but, in all seriousness, what horrible food borne illnesses are growing on the meatus of a healthy person? Because i know for a fact that many (if not most....) adults have......umm....(trying really hard to be delicate here...) performed certain adult activities that would cause them to be "contaminated" by that area. And lived through it. Happily, in fact.
> 
> Would it be because (how do i put this?) direct consumption isn't as harmful as spreading it in the dirt? At what point are these germs that render urine unsterile dangerous?


I must be a wierdo too cause I had the same thoughts of all the things people do and survive. Even mild mannered folks can go butchoowa butchoowa butchoowa now and again yet they live on.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Sometimes I get the feeling "homesteaders" are the most squeamish people on the planet.

So many fears of what has kept us alive for centuries.

I remember starting a thread suggesting you don't have to wash dishes after every use, and there was serious backlash.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

DJ in WA said:


> Sometimes I get the feeling "homesteaders" are the most squeamish people on the planet.
> 
> So many fears of what has kept us alive for centuries.
> 
> I remember starting a thread suggesting you don't have to wash dishes after every use, and there was serious backlash.


DJ I wholeheartedly agree with you and have thought the same thing many times about today's culture in general. Homesteaders are just a reflection of the society they live in - although they tend to be a little more independent and think for themselves a little more than the norm. 

I've been surprised by some homesteaders views on leaving animal predators alone, even when they are killing stock. And the "germ" thing. It's like c'mon people, think for yourselves and stop parroting the nonsense you're being fed by our fake dysfunctional non-sustainable culture, the msm and the corporate advertisers.

At least homesteaders have a leg-up on the general public - imagine discussing the value of human urine for fertilizer with an average city person


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

I did not mean to stir up a controversy. But just like any organic ingredient, I think there are good sources, and then better sources. I think female urine is a good source of urea. If you need lots of urea, you probably have lots of organic soil that requires it. That in and of its self would lend to a great deal of dilution per cubic foot of organic soil. That would allow bennificial organisims to mitigate the dangers of estrogen among other things even perhaps salts in the urine. i however have only 2 16 foot by 4 foot rows of raised gardens, and I am putting in 2 58 foot by 4 foot raides berry gardens this weekend. My urea needs are much lower, and my dilution rate is also much lower. I'll also go as far to say my paranoia may be a bit higher. Though as a person that suffered low testosterone in the past (mostly due to being 326 lbs, now I am a svelt 225 and I work out 6 times a week in addition to gardening, coaching, and working full time) I greatly fear the effects of estrogen. I have learned estrogen binds the receptors that need to connect to free testosterone. When this happens even with healthy levels of testosterone you lose most of the bennifits of testosterone. One major effect is depression. I am definately not a fan of that. 
My new lifestyle has afforded me a new lease on life. I love my life now. I am capable of so much more than I ever dreamed. I do not want to do anything to jepordize that. A minor and very temporary (2 years of daily pain in my hips and back) back injury caused my gain of 100 lbs over an 8 year period. So even the small things make me a bit paranoid. 
I am certainly not trying to discourage others to use female urine. It may not even be an issue. Just food for thought.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

I just read about adding wood ash to urine to make a balanced liquid fertilizer for tomato plants that have fruit on them. Anyone doing it. how much ash and how much urine per gallon of water seem sto be a successful amount? I have some lump charcoal ash from yesterdays BBQ. i thought I would make a batch in the morning for obvious reasons.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

trbizwiz said:


> I just read about adding wood ash to urine to make a balanced liquid fertilizer for tomato plants that have fruit on them. Anyone doing it. how much ash and how much urine per gallon of water seem sto be a successful amount? I have some lump charcoal ash from yesterdays BBQ. i thought I would make a batch in the morning for obvious reasons.


It's not balanced since it would be lacking phosphorus. Also, depending upon the diet and/or health of the donor, urine may be nearly as alkaline as the wood ashes would be. Tomatoes do best in a pH range of 5.5-7.0. 

Martin


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

The donor is in amazing health. Only takes a few vitamins supplements every day. Magnesium and zinc mostly. Would one add some Rock phos to the mix or what would you use non chemical as a side dressing of fertilizer. To feed the tomato plants during fruit bearing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Magnesium is alkaline. Anyone using that as a dietary or health supplement would in all likelihood also have alkaline urine.

Martin


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

What would you suggest for a side dressing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Boy! This thread keeps going and going.... Sorry I don't have anything to contribute..........

geo


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I contributed mine to a pine tree behind the garage.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If slow to contribute, drink more tea or beer. 

Martin


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Now that is something I think we can all agree on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> It's not balanced since it would be lacking phosphorus. Also, depending upon the diet and/or health of the donor, urine may be nearly as alkaline as the wood ashes would be. Tomatoes do best in a pH range of 5.5-7.0.
> 
> Martin


Actually, wood ash does contains phosphorus, not as much as potash, but a significant amount none the less.

My concern with mixing urine and wood ash is that the high pH of the mixture would cause any ammonia from the urine to volatilize into the air, and therefore, loss.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> Magnesium is alkaline. Anyone using that as a dietary or health supplement would in all likelihood also have alkaline urine.
> 
> Martin


Not all forms of Mg are akaline. For instance, magnesium carbonate and magnesium hydroxide are alkaline, but magnesium sulfate and magnesium chloride would not be alkaline.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Actually, wood ash does contains phosphorus, not as much as potash, but a significant amount none the less.
> 
> My concern with mixing urine and wood ash is that the high pH of the mixture would cause any ammonia from the urine to volatilize into the air, and therefore, loss.


What if you scratched the wood ashes into the soil first then poured the watered down urine on top? Or vice versa?


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

The magnesium is carbonate. 30 mg.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

I forgot about the wood ash changing the urine adn taking the nitrogen out of it. Maybe using wood ash one day and urine the next would be helpful.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

The quick search I did on the NPK of urine, results vary, but about a 10-1-4 seemed to be a consensus.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

trulytricia said:


> What if you scratched the wood ashes into the soil first then poured the watered down urine on top? Or vice versa?


Ammonia readily volatilizes out of solution at a pH of around 9. Consequently, if one were to mix the wood ash into the soil first, allowed it to neutralize, and then added the urine, I doubt if you would lose much N.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

sounds like wood ash is a bad ingredient if you want ot get N to your tomatoes.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Ammonia readily volatilizes out of solution at a pH of around 9. Consequently, if one were to mix the wood ash into the soil first, allowed it to neutralize, and then added the urine, I doubt if you would lose much N.


Thank you, this sounds easy enough.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

trbizwiz said:


> sounds like wood ash is a bad ingredient if you want ot get N to your tomatoes.


I wouldn't jump to that conclusion. Wood ash is just something you would not want to mix with a liquid fertilizer that contains ammonia.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Right, you said it better than I. Wood ash in the fertilizer bad, wood ash as a fertilizer may be good in the appropriate dosage and circumstances.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

am1too said:


> Get a plastic porta potty at wally world.





am1too said:


> Get a plastic porta potty at wally world.


If anyone is reading this old thread since fertilizer has gone through the roof. Add a little PDZ to the camp potty. Kills the smell. We use one of those lids that clamp on a 5 gallon plastic bucket.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I was having a real problem with stairs I used wood pellets in a bucket to keep the smell down. The pellets worked really well. Just an alternative if someone can't find or doesn't want to use PDZ.


----------

